# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  اشکال هنگام Insert در جدول از یک جدول دیگر

## razeghi36

با سلام من دستور زیر رو نوشتم
insert into _AccXP_Test5.dbo._Accs select * from _AccXP_test5.dbo.acc

ولی خطای زیر رو میده
Msg 206, Level 16, State 2, Line 1
Operand type clash: float is incompatible with image
لطفا راهنمایی نمایید ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
لطفا از عناوین مناسب استفاده کنید.
من اینبار اصلاح کردم دفعه بعد حذف خواهد شد.

درمورد سوالتون اینه که Type دوتا فیلدتون باهم نمیخوره.
یکی از فیلدها هم نام هستند ولی تایپ یکی Image هست و یکی Float هست که باید اینارو درست کنید.

----------

